# [Grub] Problema con grub (cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

He instalado gentoo en un portátil y al reiniciar no consigo arrancar grub.

Tengo la siguiente configuración:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

#vim:ft=conf:

```

```

/dev/sda1 boot

/dev/sda2 swap

/dev/sda3 /

/dev/sda4

```

Al iniciar me devuelve Error 17. Leyendo sobre los errores de grub parace que el problema está en la línea root(hd0,0) pero ya he probado a cambiar a (sd0,0) (sda0,0)... pero no consigo arrancarlo. ¿Alguna idea?

Un Saludo!

----------

## agdg

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r12
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 real_root=/dev/sda3
> ...

 

Prueba a sustituir la línea marcada por:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

Por cierto, ¿estas seguro que la versión de tu kernel es la 2.6.34? Lo digo porque la 2.6.35 fue estabilizada en x86_64 hace como un mes y la 2.6.36 hace unos 15 días. que arroja un emerge --info gentoo-sources y un ls -la /boot

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

La versión es la 6.34, hace un par de meses que instalé el S.O pero hasta ahora no pude ponerme a trastear con el. He probado lo que comentas pero sigo con el mismo problema. Expongo mi conf:

ls -la /boot

```

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

boot

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

lost+found

total 8065

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 Nov 26 23:09 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root     576 Nov 26 17:58 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Nov 18 01:40 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1719216 Nov 26 19:01 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Nov 26 17:46 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 Nov 26 23:09 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3572831 Nov 26 19:29 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2924112 Nov 26 19:01 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

drwx------  2 root root   16384 Nov 26 16:09 lost+found

```

grub.conf

```

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r12

# vim:ft=conf:

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5450_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Nov 2010 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amarok amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvdr firefox fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpg mmx modules mozilla mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline session sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r12 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -build -deblob -symlink" 

```

Un Saludo!

----------

## agdg

Reinstala grub, por si por algún motivo ha sido dañado.

Arranca con un LiveCD, y: 

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev/

cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

shutdown -r 0

----------

## esteban_conde

Analicemos lo siguiente:

por un lado -->/dev/sda1 boot.

y por otro -->root (hd0,0) lo cual está bien pues equivalen las dos expresiones.

grub te va situar en /dev/sda1 que no contiene ningun directorio llamado boot si es así tienes que arreglarlo con ln -sf . boot 

de esta forma si te encontrará el kernel.

Posiblemente tengas que seguir el consejo de agdg respecto a usar ram0 pero no estoy seguro.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

He reinstalado grub como me recomendo agdg y ya he conseguido arrancar el sistema.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!

Un Saludo!

----------

